# Trivia 9/28



## luckytrim (Sep 28, 2019)

trivia 9/28
DID YOU KNOW...
The moons of mars, Phobos and Deimos, were not discovered  until 1877, over
150 years after Jonathan Swift wrote about them in ‘Gulliver’s  Travels’...


1. What was the name of the female character created and  played by comedian
Flip Wilson?
(Bonus; what was that character's boyfriend called  ?)
2. What year saw the end of the American Revolutionary War  ?
3. I am the god of war. I have four fire breathing stallions  and a dragon.
Who am I?
4. In December of 1971, after 9 months of fighting, the  province known as
East Pakistan won its independence from Pakistan with a little  help from
their neighbors in India. What name did this nation take for  itself?
5. Who sang That ??
"Bus stop, wet day, she's there, I say, 'Please share my  umbrella.' Bus
stop, bus goes, she stays, love grows under my  umbrella."
  a. - Dave Clark five
  b. - Kinks
  c. - Hollies
  d. - Rolling Stones
6. What word, meaning "deceived" comes from a common practice  for calming 
falcons.
(Hint 10 letters; begins with 'H' )
7. The Cod Wars of the early 1970s were fishing rights  disputes between the 
United Kingdom and which island nation ?
8. What is a quadrille?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Croquet was once an Olympic event.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1.  Geraldine Jones ("Killer")
2. 1783
3. Ares
4. Bangladesh
5. - c
6. Hoodwinked
7. Iceland
8.  A dance involving eight people.

TRUTH !!
"Once" is a key word here !
Croquet was an Olympic event at the 1900 Paris Summer  Olympics. All ten
athletes who competed (seven men and three women) were French,  leading to 
all
of the medals in this event being won by French athletes. 1900  was the first
year when women competed in the Olympics.


----------

